
Recognize text in images and PDFs in 3 lines of JavaScript, zero dependencies - siftrics
https://github.com/siftrics/sight-js/blob/master/README.md
======
verdverm
Except for the third party API dependency?

~~~
recrudesce
Yeah I thought that too, "no dependencies apart from this massive dependence
on this third party website"

